
Happiness Traps - Singletoned
https://hbr.org/2017/09/happiness-traps
======
Singletoned
Sometimes I think of this as being trapped at a local optima, where striving
to improve can't take you anywhere better. You have to make a jump to
somewhere different and then start trying to optimise again in order to reach
a more optimal optima.

